
Making a neural net to play Tic Tac Toe - kyloren
https://justruky.xyz/2016/ann-tic-tac-toe/
======
deepnet
Edinburgh University's AI dept's legendary founder Donald Michie ( & close
wartime friend of Turing) built a computer out of matchboxes that learns to
play Tic Tac Toe.

[http://makezine.com/2009/11/02/mechanical-tic-tac-toe-
comput...](http://makezine.com/2009/11/02/mechanical-tic-tac-toe-computer/)

Michie is arguably the grandfather of reinforcement learning.

~~~
kyloren
Wow that's awesome. Thanks for showing it :)

